# Kitty Adventures - My First Condo



## sara-satellite (Jul 19, 2009)

Today I received my kitty condo I ordered online. Here are some photos of their reaction. Thanks for looking! 









Caption: Buddy is shocked by the ginormous size of the new kitty condo. "O M G... What is THAT?!"









Caption: Buddy is scared of it's stature, it's a towering 6 feet. His old one was lame compared to this one at about two feet, which was only one platform and one round shelter. He dreams of being at the top and thoughtfully gazes at the condo.









Caption: Rupert is excited about the new condo. He was the first one on it and wanted to play. His expression is that of "can you please just let me play already? enough pictures!" But it was so cute, how could I resist?









Caption: Rupert claims the shelter box. He says he's the only one that can play in it.









Caption: Buddy finally gathered the courage to make it near the top. He's determined to get the hanging toy, but realizes that he might be making a mistake, as it's almost a six-foot drop.









Caption: The look in his eye is determination.

Curious as to what the condo looked like?










That's the end of the kitty adventures for the day. Have a good day!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pictures - nice condo. Do the kitties wear the kerchiefs/bandanas just for pictures? They're adorable, but I can't imagine my cats putting up with it. 

Such cuties! :luv


----------



## sara-satellite (Jul 19, 2009)

Lol. They're wearing them right now while sleeping. To them they think it's a collar, and don't really seem to mind it at all. I change their collar a lot so to them it's an everyday thing. Rupert seems to enjoy dress-up. He waits patiently and even purrs as I change them. I think they just enjoy the attention they are getting from it.

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Beautiful pics. Your cats look so lively and intelligent


----------



## sara-satellite (Jul 19, 2009)

seashell said:


> Beautiful pics. Your cats look so lively and intelligent


Thank you! They're a barrel of fun.


----------

